# well I'm quitting smoking



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

As the title says I'm on day one of quitting smoking. I finally made up my mind as I was sitting on my porch last night just lit a cigarette and had the thought come to me that I want to be there for my kids and if shtf cigarettes would be hard to come by any ways. I took a drag and just with my train of thought changed to not smoking it just seemed like the flavor of the cigarette changed and it just tasted nasty. I look over and see my son crawling up to the front door turn look down at my cigarette flick my cigarette and called it quits. I'm going from smoking a pack to pack and a half a day to nothing, don't even have the urge for it. Just thought I would share and maybe get more support


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good for you! The hardest part is taking the first step..For fun, I'd suggest taking the money you would be spending on cigarettes and place it in a jar, then when the jar is full, start buying preps with that cash. It always floors me how much those things cost.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats!

I quit smoking right before I found out I was pregnant with my Roo. Haven't touched them since. That was Feb 2011.

Just think of not smoking and all the money you have for preps or even your kids college funds.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Huge congrats!! 


I wish you the best of luck. I've smoked for over 20 years and I wish I'd never seen a stupid cigarette! I've quit several times just to start back again. The willpower to put them down is extremely difficult to find sometimes. Stay in it my friend!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am also a former smoker, but it's been 18 year or so. My wife became pregnant with our first and I walked over to the trash and threw them away. I don't even remember my last cigarette as I did not know at the time it was going to be my last. I will admit that the first 3-4 days were tough, but I kept my eye on the why and never looked back. I did gain about 20 lbs over the next few months so you might want to jump on the scale and check yourself weekly for a while. It took twice as long to get that weight off as it did to put it on. People say baby carrots are the way to go, I think they are just a gateway vegetable. Trail riding on my mountain bike was a far better option.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats ! If they already taste bad you're waaay ahead of where I was when I quit (Sept 21, 2012). If you backslide don't beat yourself up over it ... just immediately quit again. The things I learned the from first and second times I quit (3months and 5 months respectively) ... Don't keep a pack for just in case, tell your friends if you every ask for just one to make you go buy your own, keep your "cig money" (like ksmama says) It really is amazing watching it grow. I had smoked over a pack a day for 55+ years ... was it worth quitting ... you bet. 

Please keep in mind that you WILL gain weight ... not because you eat more but because you will have changed your metabolism ... that's fixable too.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Woo hoo! I'm 130 days free of cigarettes myself. It wasn't easy at first. I was living with two smokers who drove me up the wall; I avoided them both at all cost for the first three days. After that, it's been a piece of cake. What I did was skim over Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking and went cold turkey.

If you want to borrow my book, send me a message and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!!! to everyone. That is so great.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

My hat is off to you (you have seen a balding head, right). I wish I had your determination.

Tugs


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to chew tobacco ..I became a closet chewer  I know...what started in my youth as a silly once a month "girls night out" where me n my friends would go smoke cig, drink brews, go skinny dipping, sometimes take our horses for a ride n pack the saddlebags with beer or taquila n get snockered. It was a no boyfriends night with just the girls being bad. Me and my 2 other friends chewed because we couldnt inhale smoke without gagging...but I could spit . Once a month eventually over time became daily for years..uggh.. 
We all eventually quit thankfully. Nasty habits for sure. The first couple days were tough but I replaced my habit with healthy habits like others mentioned. If I couldnt sleep, Id go run around the block a few times. I had to quit a few trigger behaviors like reading alot for alittle while because I'd think about taking a dip. Know your trigger habits..like smoking after you eat, before bedtime, etc and prepare yourself with replacement activities if that helps...best of luck!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Good job! I quit a few months ago and have really noticed a huge difference when I exercise. Day three was hard but I havent lokked back. The decision to quit was the hardest thing about it.


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

I quit a little over 3 years ago after smoking for the better part of 35 years. Hang in there! Your body and your family will thank you. Just like the other guy said, the decision is the hardest part. After the decision, it's simply a thing that has to be done.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just go buy yourself some bags of sugar free hard candy and keep one in your mouth all the time. Mints, Lifesavers, butter thingies whatever. When you feel the urge brush your teeth. Seems like there's something to the hand/mouth habit that's almost harder to break than the physical addiction. 

When or if you feel like you're going crazy just post here and we'll talk you down, lol. 

You can do it!!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

congrats your a better man than me. I said i would quit when they hit 2 bucks a pack 20 years ago paying 19 a cárton still smoken.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the support everybody and congrats to the fellow former smokers, yeah today wasn't too bad I was happy with my decision and in a good mood all day but also snacking and eating all day but that's normal lol


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, so many of you have quit smoking. That's inspirational. I stupidly have been smoking for about 32 years. I've never quit, or even tried to. I've been thinking about it more and more lately so maybe it's about time to.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats! I quit 14 days ago, but decided to go easy on myself and just switch to e-cigs, or vaporizers as we like to call them. It is much cleaner and much cheaper after the initial cost.

I still occasionally enjoy a good pipe with good pipe tobacco though.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

wtxprepper said:


> As the title says I'm on day one of quitting smoking. I finally made up my mind as I was sitting on my porch last night just lit a cigarette and had the thought come to me that I want to be there for my kids and if shtf cigarettes would be hard to come by any ways. I took a drag and just with my train of thought changed to not smoking it just seemed like the flavor of the cigarette changed and it just tasted nasty. I look over and see my son crawling up to the front door turn look down at my cigarette flick my cigarette and called it quits. I'm going from smoking a pack to pack and a half a day to nothing, don't even have the urge for it. Just thought I would share and maybe get more support


I'm at a little over a month now.Congrats to you, after the first three days it's all down hill.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

For me those three days were hell, headaches and weird urges and bad temper.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

Quit 18yrs ago. To be honest I'd smoke again in a heartbeat if it were not for the health and the economic cost. I liked to smoke, still do I guess, I just don't. Told DW that if I ever make it to 85y.o. I'm going to start smoking, drinking and chasing women again. She said she's fine with that and just reminded me to keep up the life insurance payments cause she'd kill me before I made 86! Anyway good luck, it's hard but well worth it.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

libprepper said:


> Quit 18yrs ago. To be honest I'd smoke again in a heartbeat if it were not for the health and the economic cost. I liked to smoke, still do I guess, I just don't. Told DW that if I ever make it to 85y.o. I'm going to start smoking, drinking and chasing women again. She said she's fine with that and just reminded me to keep up the life insurance payments cause she'd kill me before I made 86! Anyway good luck, it's hard but well worth it.


Funny. One day, I was repairing an 85 yr old mans stairs on his deck. He came out and started talking to me. I had a cig and my smoke was going toward him. I took a step to the side, and shortly, he did too. I took another step and he said "Hey, stop moving so that your smoke isn't going in my face. I quit smoking 25 years ago and really miss that smell"


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

libprepper said:


> Quit 18yrs ago. To be honest I'd smoke again in a heartbeat if it were not for the health and the economic cost. I liked to smoke, still do I guess, I just don't. Told DW that if I ever make it to 85y.o. I'm going to start smoking, drinking and chasing women again. She said she's fine with that and just reminded me to keep up the life insurance payments cause she'd kill me before I made 86! Anyway good luck, it's hard but well worth it.


I would too. I'm not having such a good day to day and it's making me want one real bad.

My support structure, all of whom still smoke keep telling me to "Just have one.".

One is where all this got started.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Hang in there. Don't let your "support" system pull you down. I smoked for 25 years and quit 8 years ago. The people saying just smoke one are the ones that are envious that you have made the change and they can't ...or should I say ...won't. Like someone else on here said I really didn't like that something had such control over me. Keep that in mind and I also kept count of the days for a long time. I didn't want to go back to zero and start again so that helped keep me from the "just one" attitude. Write the number of days down somewhere and be proud of it! I had a sign in my office that I updated everyday. Worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats to All!!!, I'm a reformed smoker myself. I quit in 1965 when I was 5 years old.  Told Grandpa Sailaway I wanted to smoke just like him when I grew up, he looked at me and said "Sail, you don't have to wait until you grow up, you can start now!" He took a Chesterfield out of his coffee table dish and tapped it down and put one end in my mouth. He then told me to suck in real hard when he lit the other end.  I did and let me tell you all that that was the first, last and only cigarette I ever smoked! (barring the left handed ones of coarse) I haven't missed them since then. I guess today thel'd call that CHILD ABUSE!!!:nuts:


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

sailaway said:


> Congrats to All!!!, I'm a reformed smoker myself. I quit in 1965 when I was 5 years old.  Told Grandpa Sailaway I wanted to smoke just like him when I grew up, he looked at me and said "Sail, you don't have to wait until you grow up, you can start now!" He took a Chesterfield out of his coffee table dish and tapped it down and put one end in my mouth. He then told me to suck in real hard when he lit the other end.  I did and let me tell you all that that was the first, last and only cigarette I ever smoked! (barring the left handed ones of coarse) I haven't missed them since then. I guess today thel'd call that CHILD ABUSE!!!:nuts:


Lol, it worked thou!! Smart man!


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

That happened to a friend of mine who was caught smoking. His dad made him smoke a whole pack in one go - which he did happily and nothing more was said about, the kid was a smoker from then on. Sort of backfired there.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

wtxprepper said:


> As the title says I'm on day one of quitting smoking. I finally made up my mind as I was sitting on my porch last night just lit a cigarette and had the thought come to me that I want to be there for my kids and if shtf cigarettes would be hard to come by any ways. I took a drag and just with my train of thought changed to not smoking it just seemed like the flavor of the cigarette changed and it just tasted nasty. I look over and see my son crawling up to the front door turn look down at my cigarette flick my cigarette and called it quits. I'm going from smoking a pack to pack and a half a day to nothing, don't even have the urge for it. Just thought I would share and maybe get more support


How's it going for you? Hope you're doin okay with it. Your motivation of wanting to be here for your kids is powerful


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

dlharris said:


> Hang in there. Don't let your "support" system pull you down. I smoked for 25 years and quit 8 years ago. The people saying just smoke one are the ones that are envious that you have made the change and they can't ...or should I say ...won't. Like someone else on here said I really didn't like that something had such control over me. Keep that in mind and I also kept count of the days for a long time. I didn't want to go back to zero and start again so that helped keep me from the "just one" attitude. Write the number of days down somewhere and be proud of it! I had a sign in my office that I updated everyday. Worked for me. Good luck!


Even the non smokers are telling me to smoke. I'm not the easiest person to get along with, and I think a lack of crutch makes that worse.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

wtxprepper said:


> As the title says I'm on day one of quitting smoking. I finally made up my mind as I was sitting on my porch last night just lit a cigarette and had the thought come to me that I want to be there for my kids and if shtf cigarettes would be hard to come by any ways. I took a drag and just with my train of thought changed to not smoking it just seemed like the flavor of the cigarette changed and it just tasted nasty. I look over and see my son crawling up to the front door turn look down at my cigarette flick my cigarette and called it quits. I'm going from smoking a pack to pack and a half a day to nothing, don't even have the urge for it. Just thought I would share and maybe get more support


Well wtxprepper? How are things going? Today is the 3rd/4th day and that is usually the time frame that is the toughest for people who are trying to quit anything. Stay strong and don't give up!


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> Even the non smokers are telling me to smoke. I'm not the easiest person to get along with, and I think a lack of crutch makes that worse.


Don't do it! If you can hang in there a week then each week it gets easier. I also told myself that I NEVER wanted to go thru the first 3 days again. Too hard....you are almost thru the worst!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> Even the non smokers are telling me to smoke. I'm not the easiest person to get along with, and I think a lack of crutch makes that worse.


I think cutting out the nicotine when you're addicted makes you irritable. I think quitting is easy but continuing to stay tobacco free is much harder. One of my sisters has quit a bunch of times. She's 55 and overweight. She's a candidate for a heart attack.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

He's not out back having a smoke is he???:dunno:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I joined a 13 week 100% successful stop smoking program. It's guaranteed.

It's called USMC boot camp, and the upside is that you're so busy with everything else you really dont have time to worry about cigs. 

Then there's after boot camp, and instead of smoking again, you start chewing... because you can chew and run in formation but you can't smoke... I've never personally seen anyone try to light up while on a company run, but that would be interesting... 

Anyway... 

Congratulations on quitting smoking, I hope you can stick with it! I've seen the studies on the addictiveness and I know the odds are tough, so hang in there!

Also, for those wondering, how I quit chewing was I drove out to see my brother, left PHX at about 7am feeling fine and about noon I was getting to SD, and I was so wiped out, I had no idea what happened to me. What was supposed to be a fun weekend with some offshore fishing and such turned into me not moving from the couch for 7 days. whatever bug I got, I got hit HARD and FAST!!! a week later, I realized I had been so wiped out I didnt even need dip anymore. I was done. it was a miracle. I was so sick from whatever bug I had that I never even moved other than the couch to the bathroom and back and for the first few days I needed help with that!

that was my golden moment, I realized I should seize it and I did, I kicked the habit without even knowing it had happened.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

We won't judge you if you jumped back on the wagon, we have all had several tries in quitting before succeeding.

(We were allowed to smoke at boot camp, but not for the first week. I had snuff to tie me over, as did everyone else.)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

dlharris said:


> Don't do it! If you can hang in there a week then each week it gets easier. I also told myself that I NEVER wanted to go thru the first 3 days again. Too hard....you are almost thru the worst!


I'm trying not to. I'm chewing on a cigar right now trying to get some nictonie instead of smoking. I used the lozenges, but I ran out and I don't want to spend $40 for more.



BillS said:


> I think cutting out the nicotine when you're addicted makes you irritable. I think quitting is easy but continuing to stay tobacco free is much harder. One of my sisters has quit a bunch of times. She's 55 and overweight. She's a candidate for a heart attack.


I'm sorry to hear that about your sister. I have high blood pressure and I'm a little over weight, well more than a little, and I don't want to cause any issues that could be avoided by quitting.



Dakine said:


> I joined a 13 week 100% successful stop smoking program. It's guaranteed.
> 
> It's called USMC boot camp, and the upside is that you're so busy with everything else you really dont have time to worry about cigs.
> 
> ...


I had a bronchial infection the first time I quit, otherwise I don't think I would have.



CoffeeTastic said:


> We won't judge you if you jumped back on the wagon, we have all had several tries in quitting before succeeding.
> 
> (We were allowed to smoke at boot camp, but not for the first week. I had snuff to tie me over, as did everyone else.)


I've jumped bag on the wagon to much, I'm tired of the emotional roller coaster. I really want one now. My son woke up at 4 and my wife took him, but I was still up at that point.


----------



## ruthevans41 (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats. You have taken very good decision at this point. Hope that every smoker should think in your way.


----------

